# Launching Kayak at CBBT



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I'd like to try my hand (First timer) at kayak fishing around the CBBT structure for the spring striper season. Where do you folks usually park and launch from? Would the HRBT be a better bet from a kayak? Trying to make my first run in the yak and appreciate any info/advice you can share. Not looking for anyone's honey hole, just advice on ease of parking and launching.

Thanks much in advance.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

We launch at Seaview, just east of Alexandre's on the Bay. Come down this afternoon at 6 and I'll show you some honey holes. 

Ric
289-5136


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*thanks fisherman*

for the offer , unfortunately I work in Richmond and won't be able to make it today. Hopefully the weather will cooperate and I can make a trip Saturday. I'm not familiar with Seaview or Alexander's. How far to tote the Kayak from where you park. I have wheels I can bring if needed to transport over any distance. 

Thanks again for your help


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Here's a MapQuest link: Seaview Ave. Virginia Beach http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...BY+E8IXrMA7bZZI6/lv+fDOHtrKjg96G+Xp8gGSDpemQ=

The water is only a short drag accross the sand from the road. Good luck.

Ric


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Surf cat, Not to many yakers fish the bridge tunnels on the weekend. The best bet is to join a group during the week. There is someone looking for yakers to fish Kiptopeke on saturday. They are posted on tidalfish.

Robert


----------

